# New Cabeo RTA by Steampipes - No wick!



## fbb1964

Interesting new RTA as it has no wick.

https://www.intaste.de/cabeo-dl-rta-steampipes-atomizer

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Viper_SA

How can they call it wickless if he still put cotton in there?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

Viper_SA said:


> How can they call it wickless if he still put cotton in there?


Because he is a reviewer not the actual German manufacturer. I found only 2 English reviews for this rta hence posting both. Video one 7k views. Second video 25k views. It's not suppose to have cotton the coil is fed liquid thru the shaft is the design. That's jhs video as he illustrates it. By the looks of it the other reviewers are just clueless, as expected, and just use cotton as normally done. Thats not what the actual German manufacturer intended in the first place.

BUT THIS IS FROM THE STEAMPIPES MANUFACTURER WEBSITE ITSELF

Features


Single coil vaporizer for DL or MTL vaping
*Patented new liquid transport system without wicks *
PSU (polysulfone / high-performance plastic) tank Crystal Clear installed
TopFill. Lateral inclined filling hole with stop Ø4mm

Air flow from one or two sides is possible

Top AirFlowControl continuously adjustable

Made of food grade stainless steel 1.4301

Diameter 24mm

Air duct made from high-performance plastic

Screwable DripTip system

DripTip adapter for conventional 510 DripTips

All parts can be dismantled

Food-approved O-rings installed
https://www.steampipes.de/Steampipes-Cabeo

This one shows cotton as well.. All incorrect JH got it right. None of the wannabe reviewers actually followed the German manufacturer website instructions itself!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Munro31

It's because it doesn't need cables to bring up the juice to the deck

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## fbb1964

@Timwis and @KZOR care to have a look and comment please? JH followed the actual manufacturer website instructions the other Youtube reviewers didnt? This is a new German atty so very limited info on it is found.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis

I think what is meant by wickless is the cotton doesn't actually enter the tank section or in the case of an RDA into juice wells, as in the cotton ends acting as wicks! This of course means that all those recent tanks that use replenishing steel rods should also be called wickless which they aren't so a bit of a head scratcher. What i will give this though it does look like a unique innovative way to get e-liquid from the tank to your build (cotton included of course)!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac

It's still wicked.


----------



## fbb1964

I would agree with @Timwis it doesn't need any overhanging cotton at all for wicks. Or that's how I would interpret using this atomizer as well. 

BUT according to the actual German manufacturer website nothing are to be used at all in this new atomizer. And that's as directly instructed from the manufacturers website itself not any review, vaper comments or opinions. And exactly how JH reviewed and tested the atomizer.

https://www.steampipes.de/Steampipes-Cabeo#false

This is a direct copy paste from the German manufacturer website. It's a Google translate (correct English word in *BOLD* after in brackets) so here it goes. One sentence as it appears on the website I have underlined for specific attention. I quote:

"After more than 1 , 5 years of development and prototyping it is finally done.
We are happy to introduce our new TopCoiler. The aim was not only to create a new atomizer, but to finally get rid of a problem for all TopCoil atomizers.

Every TopCoiler needs a medium to transport the liquid from the tank up to the winding. *(coil)*
In most cases, this is done using steel cables, mesh or wadding. *(cotton)*

The Cabeo doesn't need any of this. The liquid transport only takes place here through the use of physical laws and a sophisticated construction.

Despite the small height of only 38mm, the clear
PSU tank holds 5.5ml of liquid."

Looking at the 5 reviews (all 5 star) done by actual vapers using the Cabeo atty this new German design and liquid transport system works just great as it was intended to do. Just click on the reviews tab on the manufacturers website link provided above. I will insert it again below.

https://www.steampipes.de/Steampipes-Cabeo#false


----------



## Timwis

It


fbb1964 said:


> I would agree with @Timwis it doesn't need any overhanging cotton at all for wicks. Or that's how I would interpret using this atomizer as well.
> 
> BUT according to the actual German manufacturer website nothing are to be used at all in this new atomizer. And that's as directly instructed from the manufacturers website itself not any review, vaper comments or opinions. And exactly how JH reviewed and tested the atomizer.
> 
> https://www.steampipes.de/Steampipes-Cabeo#false
> 
> This is a direct copy paste from the German manufacturer website. It's a Google translate (correct English word in *BOLD* after in brackets) so here it goes. One sentence as it appears on the website I have underlined for specific attention. I quote:
> 
> "After more than 1 , 5 years of development and prototyping it is finally done.
> We are happy to introduce our new TopCoiler. The aim was not only to create a new atomizer, but to finally get rid of a problem for all TopCoil atomizers.
> 
> Every TopCoiler needs a medium to transport the liquid from the tank up to the winding. *(coil)*
> In most cases, this is done using steel cables, mesh or wadding. *(cotton)*
> 
> The Cabeo doesn't need any of this. The liquid transport only takes place here through the use of physical laws and a sophisticated construction.
> 
> Despite the small height of only 38mm, the clear
> PSU tank holds 5.5ml of liquid."
> 
> Looking at the 5 reviews (all 5 star) done by actual vapers using the Cabeo atty this new German design and liquid transport system works just great as it was intended to do. Just click on the reviews tab on the manufacturers website link provided above. I will insert it again below.
> 
> https://www.steampipes.de/Steampipes-Cabeo#false


It's because you are reading it differently!


After more than 1 , 5 years of development and prototyping it is finally done.
We are happy to introduce our new TopCoiler. The

aim was not only to create a new atomizer, but to finally get rid of a problem for all TopCoil atomizers.

Every TopCoiler needs a medium to transport the liquid from the tank up to the winding.
In most cases, this is done using steel cables, mesh or wadding.

The Cabeo doesn't need any of this. The liquid transport only takes place here through the use of physical laws and a sophisticated construction.

Despite the small height of only 38mm, the clear
PSU tank holds 5.5ml of liquid.

I am 100% reading this as the transportation of the liquid from tank to deck! It doesn't say cotton isn't needed to be used in your build but simply doesn't mention this as because the coil needs to be in contact with the e-liquid to vaporize it, it's an obvious they just don't see the need to mention!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Timwis

zadiac said:


> It's still wicked.


Yep, click bait they hope will turn into handing over your cash! But at least it's a bit different!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

Thanks. Jip the emphasis is on transport not vaporise. Agreed.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## fbb1964

Timwis said:


> Yep, click bait they hope will turn into handing over your cash! But at least it's a bit different!


Yep agreed. Their German engineering and machining will be much better quality hence the high price for it. Like some of the other HE attys are as well.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

Bazinga! Found a DL version! And they ship by DHL and they accept PayPal! https://luxuryvaping.es/

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Timwis

Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Found a DL version! And they ship by DHL and they accept PayPal! https://luxuryvaping.es/
> View attachment 227613


Will just have to hope DHL don't realise it's a vaping product inside the package which if it's from somewhere called "luxuryvaping" there's every chance somewhere on it's journey they will check. I know people who have managed to get things shipped via one of the courier services that are being "wan***s" only for it to get sent back mid journey, good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher

Timwis said:


> Will just have to hope DHL don't realise it's a vaping product inside the package which if it's from somewhere called "luxuryvaping" there's every chance somewhere on it's journey they will check. I know people who have managed to get things shipped via one of the courier services that are being "wan***s" only for it to get sent back mid journey, good luck!!!!!!!



Holding thunbs!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CMMACKEM

Rob Fisher said:


> Holding thunbs!





Rob Fisher said:


> Bazinga! Found a DL version! And they ship by DHL and they accept PayPal! https://luxuryvaping.es/
> View attachment 227613



I hope that they changed the description to "spare part" .

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher

High-Speed DHL delivery from Spain! It's out for delivery! Bazinga! I can't wait to test this one! And it had better be outbloodystanding because it was not cheap!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Luxury Vaping in Spain is an awesome resource for high-end gear and their service was super fast and they accept PayPal and they ship with DHL so it's a Chicken Dinner all around! I searched high and low for a Cabeo as it's sold out pretty much worldwide and I really wanted to play with one based on Mark Todds feedback!

And I'm not disappointed at all! Pretty easy build and really happy I got the dual 3mm airflow goodie for it because the airflow is just perfect for me!

I popped in a Fisher Alien (2.5mm Ni80- 3x29/36 6 wraps 0.39Ω at 28 watts) and wicked it with Mavaton X and filled it with Red Pill. Filling the RDTA was easy as well! Another bonus is the airflow is reasonably quiet. The flavour is outstanding! It was not a cheap device but well worth it! Very happy with the Cabeo! I Will use it for a few days and see how we go with it but once again Mark was spot on!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher



Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Spent the day with the Cabeo and I'm happy I bought one! I do wish it had a bigger juice capacity but it's really simple (and not messy at all) to fill. The vape gets a little dry when the tank is nearly empty so when it has about an ml left it's time to refill. Really good flavour! So it's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher

Cabeo rewick!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher

Just a heads up if anyone is ordering one of these beauties... you don't need to buy extra airflow rings for more airflow... the one it comes with is spot on... I ordered the slightly bigger airflow one and I have switched to the one it came with and it's a Chicken Dinner!

Reactions: Informative 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Wasted_wages

surely its your opinion about the airflow. why would you say dont order the extra flow ring?

what if we want huge air?

my big question is what is the story about not needing to wick?

i thought it was a atty that does not need wick, ie cotton... thats what i thought all the hype was about?


----------



## Rob Fisher

Wasted_wages said:


> surely its your opinion about the airflow. why would you say dont order the extra flow ring?
> 
> what if we want huge air?
> 
> my big question is what is the story about not needing to wick?
> 
> i thought it was a atty that does not need wick, ie cotton... thats what i thought all the hype was about?



Sure if you want LOTS of air then get the extras. Those that know my style will understand what I'm saying. If you like a Dvarw DL with 3mm air disc then the Cabeo as is will be spot on.

You do indeed need wick. The difference which they should have made clear is that it's an RDTA but doesn't use long wicks or steel cable to get juice to the top of the device.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa

Rob Fisher said:


> Sure if you want LOTS of air then get the extras. Those that know my style will understand what I'm saying. If you like a Dvarw DL with 3mm air disc then the Cabeo as is will be spot on.
> 
> You do indeed need wick. The difference which they should have made clear is that it's an RDTA but doesn't use long wicks or steel cable to get juice to the top of the device.



Uncle Rob this is similar to the Haku Riviera RDTA. There is some sort of pressure release in it that allows you to rest your cotton on the wicking ports instead of stuffing them down. It wicks like a champ this way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## fbb1964

OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Uncle Rob this is similar to the Haku Riviera RDTA. There is some sort of pressure release in it that allows you to rest your cotton on the wicking ports instead of stuffing them down. It wicks like a champ this way.



I agree if people read the whole thread that's the concensus reached on this as well. The confusion started with what the manufacturer defines as a wick. The wick is the part of the cotton running down into the ports to transport the juice to the coil not the actual cotton in the coil itself to vaporise the juice. That's the innovative part, the transport of the juice to the coil. Not the vaporise part of the juice that still needs cotton. Different YouTube reviews of how they use the atty didn't help either and added to the confusion.

BTW I wrote an email to the German manufacturer themselves to clarify this with their official manufacturer instructions needed. They wrote back to go watch all the YouTube reviews, creating the confusion in the first place, and provided no further actual manufacturer instructions themselves. Talk about a manufacturer being as useful and helpful, pardon the pun, as tits on a bull! I do still think it's a very nice innovative Atomizer for people interested in it.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher

The Cabeo is a stellar RDTA with perfect airflow for me and the flavour is on point! I guess the only negative for me is the smallish juice capacity but this is offset by the simple refill nozzle! And sitting on the Visionary Mods Penguin it's a looker as well!

Reactions: Winner 4


----------

